# Help me overclock my I7-920



## HyeinJi (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello guys

I have had an overclock on my system before. But I was told that the voltages and stuff was not entirely right. I was hoping that you could help me here to get it on track.

*My system:*
MB: EVGA e760 X58 3x-sli classified
CPU: I7 920 
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD5870 1GB "reference model"
PSU: Corsair HX1000W
RAM: 6GB (3x2GB) 1600MHz Corsair Dominator DDR3

*My cooling:*
EK Full cover motherboard block for e760
Swiftech Apogee Extreme for cpu
EK Full cover for 5870
Primochill tubing 1/2" ID
D5 laing pump
XSPC RX360 radiator (w/3x scythe GT 1850 fans)
XSPC bay reservoir

*My BIOS Template on Default:*
Mother Board ( EVGA X58 Classified Tylersburg ) 
Drivers ( ) 
Bios ( Phoenix Technologies, CMOS setup 1,06,79 ) 
CPU ( 920 ) ( bloomfield ) (stepping DISABLED) 
CPU Cooler ( Corsair H50 liquid cooler ) 
Memory ( Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600MHz 8 8 8 19 1t ) 
PSU ( Corsair HX1000W ) 
GPU ( Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 1Gb GDDR5 RV870 [core: 800MHz mem: 1200MHz ) 
Drivers ( catalyst 10,1 ) 
Operating System ( Windows 7 64 PRO ) 


Frequency Control 
CPU Clock Ratio ( 20X ) 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 133 ) 
MCH Strap ( Auto ) 
CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) ( auto ) 
CPU Clock Skew ( 0 ps ) 
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled ) 
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 100 ) If using SSDs, Check with your SSD manufacturer before raising above 100. The higher you raise the PCI-e Frequency the more problems you will see. Any problems with NICs or USB return this setting to 100. 


Memory Feature 
Memory Speed ( Standard ) 
Memory Control Setting ( Enabled ) 
Memory Frequency ( auto: 1067MHz / 2:19 ) 
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way ) 
Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way ) 
Memory Low Gap ( AUTO ) 
tCL Setting ( 8 ) 
tRCD Setting ( 8 ) 
tRP Setting ( 8 ) 
tRAS Setting ( 19 ) 
tRFC Setting ( 59 ) 
Command Rate ( 1t ) 


Voltage Control 
EVGA VDroop Control ( Without VDroop ) 
CPU VCore ( auto: 1.21875V ) 
CPU VTT Voltage ( auto: +0mV ) 
CPU PLL VCore ( auto: 1,800mV ) 
**IOH PLL VCore ( auto: 1,800mV ) 
DIMM Voltage ( auto: 1.5V ) 
DIMM DQ Vref ( auto: 1.1V ) 
QPI PLL VCore ( auto: 1.1V ) Raising this will help you lower your VTT 
IOH VCore ( Auto: 1.1V ) Set to 1.2 if you are using more then 1 video card 
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage ( Auto: 1.5V ) 
**BR04 ( NF200) Voltage ( ? ) (only on E-759) 
**VTT PWM Frequency ( 250 KHZ ) 
**CPU PWM Frequency ( 800 KHZ ) 
**CPU Impedance ( Auto: auto ) 
**QPI Signal Compensation ( Auto ) 
ICH VCore ( Auto: 1.050V ) 
*PWM Frequency ( Not Used on Classified ) 


CPU Feature 
Intel SpeedStep ( Disabled ) 
Turbo Mode Function ( Enabled ) 
CxE Function ( Disabled ) 
Execute Disable Bit ( Enabled ) 
Virtualization Technology ( Disabled ) 
Intel HT Technology ( Enabled ) 
Active Processor Cores ( All ) 
QPI Control Settings ( Enabled ) 
QPI Link Fast Mode ( Enabled ) 
QPI Frequency Selection ( Auto ) 
OC Recovery ( ) 
Turbo Performance ( ) used with 980X only 

PnP/PCI PCI Express 
Maximum Payload Size ( 128 ) 

Power Management Setup 
ACPI Suspend Type ( S1(POS) ) 
HPET Support ( ) 
HPET Mode ( ) 

*My old overclock BIOS template (For you to investigate if necessary):*
ambidex


Mother Board ( EVGA X58 Classified Tylersburg ) 
Drivers ( ) 
Bios ( Phoenix Technologies, CMOS setup 1,06,79 ) 
CPU ( 920 ) ( bloomfield ) (stepping DISABLED) 
CPU Cooler ( Corsair H50 liquid cooler ) 
Memory ( Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600MHz 8 8 8 19 1t ) 
PSU ( Corsair HX1000W ) 
GPU ( Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 1Gb GDDR5 RV870 [core: 800MHz mem: 1200MHz ) 
Drivers ( catalyst 10,1 ) 
Operating System ( Windows 7 64 PRO ) 


Frequency Control 
CPU Clock Ratio ( 20X ) 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 200 ) 
MCH Strap ( Auto ) 
CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) ( 16x ) 
CPU Clock Skew ( 0 ps ) 
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled ) 
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 100 ) If using SSDs, Check with your SSD manufacturer before raising above 100. The higher you raise the PCI-e Frequency the more problems you will see. Any problems with NICs or USB return this setting to 100. 


Memory Feature 
Memory Speed ( Standard ) 
Memory Control Setting ( Enabled ) 
Memory Frequency ( 2:8 ) 
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way ) 
Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way ) 
Memory Low Gap ( AUTO ) 
tCL Setting ( 8 ) 
tRCD Setting ( 8 ) 
tRP Setting ( 8 ) 
tRAS Setting ( 19 ) 
tRFC Setting ( 59 ) 
Command Rate ( 1t ) 


Voltage Control 
EVGA VDroop Control ( With VDroop ) 
CPU VCore ( 1.35 ) 
CPU VTT Voltage ( +225 ) 
CPU PLL VCore (1.65 ) 
**IOH PLL VCore ( auto: 1,800mV ) 
DIMM Voltage ( 1.65 ) 
DIMM DQ Vref ( auto: 1.1V ) 
QPI PLL VCore ( 1.30 ) 
IOH VCore (1.30 ) 
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage ( Auto: 1.5V ) 
**VTT PWM Frequency ( 250 KHZ ) 
**CPU PWM Frequency ( 800 KHZ ) 
**CPU Impedance ( Auto: Less ) 
**QPI Signal Compensation ( Less ) 
ICH VCore ( Auto: 1.050V ) 

CPU Feature 
Intel SpeedStep ( Disabled ) 
Turbo Mode Function ( Disabled ) 
CxE Function ( Disabled ) 
Execute Disable Bit ( Enabled ) 
Virtualization Technology ( Disabled ) 
Intel HT Technology ( Enabled ) 
Active Processor Cores ( All ) 
QPI Control Settings ( Enabled ) 
QPI Link Fast Mode ( Enabled ) 
QPI Frequency Selection ( 4.8GT/s ) 
OC Recovery ( ) 
Turbo Performance ( ) used with 980X only 

PnP/PCI PCI Express 
Maximum Payload Size ( 128 ) 


If you need my FPO/Batch let me know. I have forgotten the number. But I can just take off the cpu block to find it again.

If anyone can help me achieve 4GHz again. I would be extremely grateful!

Thank you,
Christopher


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Start here: Overclocking - Tech Support Forum


----------



## HyeinJi (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Start here: Overclocking - Tech Support Forum


Hi
What do you mean?
I thought I was writing in the overclocking forums!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And I linked you to a thread that explains how to get started OC'ing. There is no pre-determined settings for any system because no two systems, no matter how identical in specs they are, will achieve the exact same speeds. It's all trial and error.


----------



## HyeinJi (Sep 29, 2010)

You just linked me to the forums. Not a specific thread. Can you tell me which one?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

HyeinJi said:


> You just linked me to the forums. Not a specific thread. Can you tell me which one?


And my apologies for that over site: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## HyeinJi (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyree said:


> And my apologies for that over site: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


Thank you!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------



## TheLoxmyth (Feb 19, 2012)

Tyree said:


> And my apologies for that over site: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


 I keep reading this, and more, and do a "Michael Jackson" when I think about tweaking my 2600k! I posted for "hand-holding" :whistling: in oc. :flowers:


----------

